

Show HN: Falcon.js, MV* structure for Knockout.js - stoodder
http://stoodder.github.io/falconjs/

======
stoodder
Feedback welcome!

~~~
lhorie
"ininitialize"?

~~~
stoodder
Gracias, fixing now.

